# Kronos



## AutGotAlot (Feb 15, 2021)

Under " my requests" on the "request to cover Sent to me" there are available shifts that are rejected .  But I never rejected any shifts. In fact I need the hours. Who rejected them ? Why?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 15, 2021)

Spot had to cut hours this week.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 15, 2021)

Manager has to approve and if hours are right they will reject them


----------

